# Seattle LINK Help



## printman2000 (Jun 16, 2011)

We will be arriving and leaving from Seattle King Street Station. We will be using LINK to get to and from the Airport where we will rent a car and have out hotel.

I was using Sound Transits Trip Planner (http://www.soundtransit.org/Trip-Planner.xml) and the arrival trip works just fine. However, when I try to get info going from Seatac to International District/Chinatown Station, it refuses to let me. No matter what, it tries to get me off at Stadium and walk the rest of the way to King Street. I have even tried to tell it to go to International District/Chinatown Station and it will not do it.

Does anyone know if there is some reason for this? Is this station not always stopped at? Or is it just a bug in their software.


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 16, 2011)

Trip Planner software has been known to be buggy in the past, so it wouldn't surprise me if that was the case.

I played around with it, and found that if you search for trips to "INTERNATIONAL DISTRICT" (not the station), then it will route you to the correct station.

Nonetheless, all trains stop there (with the possible exception of short trips at the end of the service day).


----------



## AlanB (Jun 16, 2011)

Agreed, all light rail trains stop at the International District/Chinatown station baring some police emergency.

When you arrive by Amtrak, turn left upon exiting the station and you'll see a modern looking bridge just across a small parking lot. You want to go to that bridge, there is an elevator to help with luggage and walk across that bridge over the tracks. Cross the street in front of you and then walk straight ahead in between the buildings. When you reach what looks like a courtyard, turn left and you'll find the station. Buy your tickets before heading down to track level. Note: For trains to the airport use the elevator on the left as you enter the courtyard. Or if you prefer, the elevator closest to the Amtrak station.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I figured so but wanted to make sure. Don't want to risk missing the CS!


----------

